# kann Projekte in Eclipse nicht öffnen



## elturco (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine ziemlich dumme Frage an euch, ich bin ziemlich am Anfang was die Bedienung von Eclipse angeht. Ich kann in Eclipse die Projekte die ich vorher geschrieben habe nicht öffnen.

Das Problem sieht folgendermaßen aus: Wenn ich unter FILE --> Open File Button drücke bekomme ich zwar die Projekte gezeigt, die sich unter Workspace befinden, aber die Files haben keinen Format, d.h. unter Eigenschaften steht "Unbekannte Anwendung." 

Ich kann die Projekte nur öffnen, indem ich ein neues Projekt anlege und den Namen des Projektes angebe das ich bereits geschrieben habe und  auch öffnen möchte, dann ladet sich das Projekt automatisch.

Kann mir einer helfen, woran es liegen kann ?


Grüße


----------



## bygones (15. Mai 2006)

versteh das problem nicht. Ist das aufeinmal passiert oder hast du ein neues eclipse drauf getan oder wie?

warum nicht einfach neues projekt anlegen lassen und somit das projekt laden (was ja scheinbar geht bei dir ?)


----------



## elturco (15. Mai 2006)

> warum nicht einfach neues projekt anlegen lassen und somit das projekt laden (was ja scheinbar geht bei dir ?)



ja das mache ich ja auch die ganze Zeit so. Das Problem ist seit kurzem bei mir aufgetreten, wie ich bereits gesagt habe kann ich die Projekte nur öffnen indem ich ein neues Projekt öffne und den Namen des Projektes angebe das ich auch öffnen möchte und nicht FILE --> OPEN FILE ---> und dann das Projekt wählen das ich öffnen möchte.

Ist das überhaupt normal das die Files ein Unbekanntes Format haben ?


----------

